
Ask HN: Full stack interviewers, what do you look for in a junior candidate? - gravy
Or at least in a candidate that doesn&#x27;t have full stack experience but has developer experience.
======
Porthos9K
Can they RTFM? Show me somebody capable of admitting ignorance and working to
remedy it and I'll consider hiring them.

